# What's the deal with: Star Nuts & Headlocks



## LordDRIFT (Jul 10, 2009)

Are there any ill effects of using a headlock as opposed to a Star Fangled Nut? I'm planning on installing an upcoming fork purchase. The headlock option seems easier, but information on it has been vague thus far.


----------



## davidbeinct (Dec 6, 2007)

They are part of two different systems. Modern (threadless) headsets don't use headlocks. Modern forks don't come threaded, so you have to use a threadless headset. I don't know for sure, but I doubt the material is there on a fork to support threading it, and I'm sure if you did you'd void the warranty.

Seating a star fangled nut isn't that big of a deal, and if you're worried, take the fork and nut to a bike shop. They may not even charge you.

David B.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

davidbeinct said:


> They are part of two different systems. Modern (threadless) headsets don't use headlocks. Modern forks don't come threaded, so you have to use a threadless headset. I don't know for sure, but I doubt the material is there on a fork to support threading it, and I'm sure if you did you'd void the warranty.
> 
> Seating a star fangled nut isn't that big of a deal, and if you're worried, take the fork and nut to a bike shop. They may not even charge you.
> 
> David B.


Actually a lot of what you said is wrong especially if he is talking about one of these http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/16261-205_SETHL7-3-Parts-63-Headsets/Sette-RS-D230-Headlock.htm which replaces the star nut in a threadless headset. I am not sure how they work exactly, but it is a cool option especially for a custom bike they may see a for change or 2.


----------



## Arek (Jan 27, 2004)

LordDRIFT said:


> Are there any ill effects of using a headlock as opposed to a Star Fangled Nut? I'm planning on installing an upcoming fork purchase. The headlock option seems easier, but information on it has been vague thus far.


Aside from adding a bit of weight vs. using a star nut, there are absolutely no cons to using a headlock. It doesn't require you to prep or modify your fork in any way. Just make sure that your fork's steerer tube is cut about 1/8" - 3/16" under the stack of stem and spacers that you're planing on using, and you're good to go. Unless you're talking about a weight weenie xc race bike, the added 50-60g or so is negligible.

What a headlock does is basically put pressure on the bottom of your fork crown and the top of your last spacer or stem on the top, creating a preload on the whole assembly including your headset. When used correctly (a no brainer there, really... just make sure your steerer is sitting below your last spacer or stem), the system works great, and your headset should never come loose.

I used to use a Woodman headlock on a long travel bike with 1.5 head tube, as my headset would always come loose because of the slipping star nut. Because of the larger diameter it was even more crucial than in 1 1/8" steerer forks that the star nut is hammered in perfectly straight, and I guess it was a bit off, no matter how many times I tried to adjust it. It would always eventually creep up. After I put on the Woodman headlock, the problem stopped for good.

Arek


----------



## LordDRIFT (Jul 10, 2009)

Good info guys. The Item from PP is exactly the one im interested in. Also, why that specific cut of the steerer?


----------



## lyndonchen (Nov 8, 2007)

I assume you mean Arek's 1/8" - 3/16" comment... this is to ensure that the top cap tightens down on the stem and doesn't bottom out on the steerer.


----------



## LordDRIFT (Jul 10, 2009)

lyndonchen said:


> I assume you mean Arek's 1/8" - 3/16" comment... this is to ensure that the top cap tightens down on the stem and doesn't bottom out on the steerer.


'
Ahhhh, I see. Wouldn't that be the same if using a Star nut then?


----------



## davidbeinct (Dec 6, 2007)

Vtolds said:


> Actually a lot of what you said is wrong especially if he is talking about one of these http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/16261-205_SETHL7-3-Parts-63-Headsets/Sette-RS-D230-Headlock.htm which replaces the star nut in a threadless headset. I am not sure how they work exactly, but it is a cool option especially for a custom bike they may see a for change or 2.


Wow, my bad, sorry. That seems pretty cool, especially if you like changing out forks occasionally.

David B.


----------



## zach.scofield (Feb 18, 2009)

LordDRIFT said:


> '
> Ahhhh, I see. Wouldn't that be the same if using a Star nut then?


yes. The nice part of the headlock systems is that it distributes the preload much more evenly over your headset compared to a star nut.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

zach.scofield said:


> yes. The nice part of the headlock systems is that it distributes the preload much more evenly over your headset compared to a star nut.


and it can be taken out easily.


----------



## LordDRIFT (Jul 10, 2009)

Sold!


----------



## Solomon76 (Jul 22, 2008)

Only disadvantage I can think of is that it wouldn't allow you to use certain front fenders. If you aren't worried about installing a fender that would require you to use the space that the headlock uses at the bottom of the steerer, then go for it.


----------



## lyndonchen (Nov 8, 2007)

^^ This reminds me, a Headlock won't work on my Pike, because RockShox put a plug at the bottom of the steerer for some reason. None of my other forks have this, so it could be the Pike is the only fork with this "feature".


----------

